# my new pack/harness goat



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello, I'm training my whether Jackson to pack but every time I train him to lead he jumps up on me. I was able to push him down when he was little but as he's getting bigger it hurts, and when he's 200+LBS he could really hurt someone. so i was wondering if anyone know if he'll just grow out of it or if there is a way to correct it. 

Note I added some pics


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pics aren't showing up. If I have a goat that jumps up I usually flick or tap them pretty hard ont he nose to discourage them from jumping. Pretty soon they learn not to jump up. You just need to do it every time.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree. just keep flicking him, or even a smart slap should correct this if you use it every time.


----------



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

just had make them smaller  . I've been flicking him when he jumps up and he's doing it a lot less. also his training is going better now that he jumps up less


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww he's a cutie.  My bottle baby Leilani used to jump on me ALL of the time... so I trained her like a dog! LOL I redirected her jumping to other objects and taught her the word and motion "up up".... now I can get her to go up on ANYTHING. Plus everytime she aimed those hooves at me... I'd stick my knee up and she'd get kneed in the chest with a "NO" worked like a charm in about a week.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hehe. I started playing with some of mine this weekend. I put saddle bags on Romeo and he didn't even care. Murray only wanted to sniff them and Ben is too short. They touch the ground but he doesn't seem to care. I want to use them at our Cowboy Church for some of our dramas. Hubby will play a prospector and someone will be the pack goat. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

As soon as you get it across that your not going to be jumped on its pretty smooth sailing. As soon as my wether was big enough I put the soft pack on him and I had him trained in like a week! Now he is really goad at packing.

As far as stoping the jumping I'd just keep giving him two or three fingers across the nose nd he should stop soon. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if you need a saddle pad i have one i've never used. its really nice, about an inch thick and orange


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is cute...... :thumb:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I cant get over how CUTE he is!


----------

